# TERRIBLE HEAT DURING COLON ATTACKS



## MA64NANA (May 8, 2012)

Although I have had problems with my colon since I was in my 20's off and on, for about 20 years the problem has been with the constipation and then the runs. The spasms are terrible to deal with. Prepping for colonoscopy has been so frightening that I told my doc that I wont do another one unless I press in the hospital. About 6 months ago, something started changing related to the attacks. I get so hot that I feel like I am going to die, and I have to have someone get me a towel with ice in it to put over my head, face, and neck. I cant stand to keep my clothes on and remove them as I sit there in this awful pain. I do take bentyl which I think helps at times, but when these attacks hit me, it is really beyond description unless u have experienced them. It doesnt seem to matter what I eat or whether I eat. I have tried many different things to try to avoid this problem. What I am wanting to know is whether or not there are people here who have gone through this type of colon attack. If so, have u found any way to get relief? Also, I have been going through having what I call "bone chill" where I cannot seem to warm up. I am 65, disabled, widowed many years, 5'5", 250 pounds. I have had the opposite problem for 20 years, being hot all the time so this is very strange to me. I get so freezing (even when it is warm out)that my son will warm a blanket in the dryer to cover me. Just wondering what is going on with me? and how the colon problem has changed and why? (by the way, I had cervical cancer and hysterecomy in '81 so i dont think menapause is happening).


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay, I'm gonna get all scientific on ya here.....lol...The hot flashes and sweats along with the cold feelings are caused by a neurotransmitter (sends signals via the vagus nerve) called acetylcholine. It is involved in temperature regulation. part of the vagus nerve is in the colon so when this is stimulated by a BM your body releses acetylcholine which is actually elevated already in ppl with IBS. I have these same symptoms...sometimes only the palms of my hands get really sweaty and I often wake up during the night very sweaty, this is also due to the fact that acetylcholine puts you to sleep and helps you wake up (which is why many ppl have BM's upon awakening. Here is Wikipedia's decription of acetylcholine:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AcetylcholineAs I explained often to many ppl in this group, a couple of years ago I took Benedryl for allergies for a few months and I started having really weird symptoms (side effects) I found out that Benedryl is not only an antihistamine but is also an anticholinergic (blocks acetylcholine) and is actual the chemical used to make Prozac(no wonder I was in such a good mod that summer) well the anticholinergic side effects were horrid so I stopped taking it and suffered what is known as cholinergic rebound...this is before I had IBS. The cholinergic reboud was terrible. I researched acetylcholine to death on the internet. Back then I was having profuse sweating and cold attacks where I couldn't get warm, diffuculty beathing because acetylcholine is a broncoconstrictor, really oily skin with a strange odor and cramping in the muscles of my back near my shoulder blades.I also studied the route of the vagus nerve and found that these muscles and the ones in your throat,face, particularly the upper lip, ears and chest were all related to this. The vagus nerve is also what is responsible for the dizzy spells and some ppl even faint w/ IBS. Hope this was of some help to you


----------

